

Feedback needed on bottom search bar...click a result - somagrand
http://www.flightglobal.com/blogs/flightblogger/

======
petercooper
This is a top right/top middle activity, not a bottom left activity. I only
noticed it because you said so - usually I ignore all those bars at the bottom
because they're often just for sharing stuff on social networks, etc.

